# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Pavaresia dhe Kushtetuta e I Shqiptare

## Sofi _

_Autor_: Genc Hoti;
_Burim_: http://hotig.info/artikulli/komentet...nt-dy-permasor

(*Organizimi i Shqipërisë Sipas vendimit të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913*″  dhe *Statuti i Shqipërisë i përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit*.)

Për të mos krijuar konflikt intelektual unë do ta konsideroj këtë dokument të pa njohur dhe të pa komentueshëm nga studiesit shqiptarë të epokës komuniste dhe më pas, me qëllimin e vetëm për ti treguar shqiptarëve forcat politike reale që përcaktuan pavarësinë e tyre kombëtare dhe si e ndërtuan ata shtetin e shqiptarëve brënda kornizave të një demokracie politike që në atë kohë nga një këndvështrim tjetër dhe larg politizimeve të qëllimshme. Nga ana tjetër nuk do të marr për bazë studimet dhe interpretimet mbi ato ngjarje të bëra nga studiuesit e ndryshëm shqiptarë edhe pse ato mund të kenë të drejtë në pretendimet e tyre. E gjitha kjo në kuadrin e 100 vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Popullit Shqiptar në mënyrë që ta presim këtë përvjetor shekullor me një informacion sa më afër të vërtetës në mbështetje të idesë së hedhur nga z. Qerim Vrioni mbi këtë përvjetor (për këtë shih albanovaonline.com). Për bazë kam marrë librin e Amedeo Gianini: LAlbania dall indipedenca allunione con lItalia 1913-1939 (Shqipëria nga pavarësia deri në bashkimin me Italinë  1913-1939; bot. i vitit 1939). Libri ka pasur kater botime (1922, 1925, 1929, 1939) deri në atë kohë dhe ky është pikërisht botimi i katërt çka tregon se titulli i parë duhet të ketë qënë afërsisht: Albania (botimi i parë është realizuar në revistën Europa Lindjes (numuri i janarit), ndërsa në botimin e tretë titulli ka qënë: La formacione del-lAlbania) dhe shtesa është bërë vetëm në botimin e katërt. Të katër botimet janë shoqëruar me një sasi të konsiderueshme dokumentash që flasim mbi temën tonë dhe ato, sipas botimeve, janë shtuar konform vitit të botimit. Ato janë:

1  Organizimi i Shqipërisë sipas vendimit të Konferencës se Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913 (faqe 195-196, në gjuhën frënge).

2  Statuti i Shqipërisë i përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit (faqe 197-230, në gjuhës frënge).

3  Vendimet e Asamblesë së Durrësit ,15 dhjetor 1918 (faqe 231-235, në gjuhën frënge).

4  Vendimet e Asamblesë Nacionale të Lushnjes 21 janar  9 shkurt 1920 ( faqe 236, në gjuhën frënge).

5  Vendimet e Komitetit për mbrojtjen e Atdheut, Shkodër, 6 mars 1920 (faqe 237  238, në gjuhën italiane).

6  Akordi i Kapisticës, 15 maj 1920 (faqe 239  240, në gjuhën frënge)

7  Përmbledhje e pretendimeve shqiptare në Konferencën e Paqes (1), Paris 12 shkurt 1919 (faqe 241  147, në gjuhën frënge).

8  Marrëveshja Tittoni  Venizelos, 29 korrik 1919 (faqe 248  251, në gjuhën frënge)

9  Nota e Aleatëve drejtuar delegacionit të dytë italian në Konferencën e Paqes (1) (faqe 252, në gjuhën frënge).

10  Memorandumi i Aleatëve më 9 dhjetor 1919 (faqe 253  254, në gjuhën italiane).

11  Memorandumi Italian i 3 janarit 1920 (faqe 255  258, në gjuhën italiane).

12  Propozime dhënë zotërinjve Trumbiç e Pasiç nga Zoti Clemenceau në një mbledhje të mbajtur në DOrsay, më 14 janar 1920 (faqe 259, në gjuhën italiane).

13  Përgjigja e delegacionit te Mbretërisë Serbe, Kroate dhe Sllovene (faqe 260, në gjuhën italiane).

14  Telegrami i zotërinjve Clemenceau dhe Lloyd George dërguar më 23 janar 1920 ambasadorit të Shteteve të Bashkuara në Paris për tia dërguar Uashingtonit (faqe 261, në gjuhën italiane)

15  Memorandumi i Kryeministrave të Francës dhe Britanisë së Madhe në përgjigje të njoftimit të Presidentit Wilson marrë në Londër më 14 shkurt 1920 (faqe 262  263, në gjuhën italiane).

16  Përgjigja e Presidentit Wilson Qeverive Britanike e Franceze, 25 shkurt 1920 (faqe 264, në gjuhën italiane).

17  Memorandumi i Kryeministrave të Francës dhe Britanisë së Madhe në përgjigje të njoftimit të Presidentit Wilson marrë në Londër më 26 shkurt 1920 (faqe 265, në gjuhën italiane).

18  Protokoll lidhur me kufizimin e Shqipërisë së Veriut në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve, në Londër (1913) (faqe 266  267, në gjuhën frënge).

19  Protokoll i shënuar në Firence më 17 dhjetor 1913 nga Komisioni për kufizimin e frontit në Shqipërinë e Mesme (faqe 268  269, në gjuhën frënge). Tekstin e plotë të tij e kemi publikuar në artikullin mbi Protokollin e Korfuzit (shih albanovaonline.com dhe logoreci.com)

20  Protokolli i Konferencës së Londrës më 1913 lidhur me kufizimin e frontit në Shqipërinë e Mesme (faqe 270  271, në gjuhën frënge)

21  Vendimet dhe deklarimet e Qeverive Britanike, Franceze, Italiane, Japoneze mbi çështjen Shqiptare, 9 nëndor 1921 (faqe 272  278, në gjuhën frënge).

Deri këtu duhet të ketë qënë botimi i parë.

22  Statuti Themelor i Republikës Shqiptare, 7 mars 1925 (faqe 279  300, në gjuhën italiane).

Deri këtu duhet të ketë qënë botimi i dytë.

23  Pakti i miqësisë dhe sigurisë midis Italisë dhe Shqipërisë, 27 nëndor 1926 (faqe 301  302, në gjuhën italiane).

24  Traktati i Aleancës dhe Mbrojtjes mes Italisë dhe Shqipërisë, 22 nëndor 1927 (faqe 303, teksti jepet në faqe 174, në gjuhën italiane).

25  Statuti themelor i Mbretërisë Shqiptare 1 dhjetor 1928 (faqe 304  336, në gjuhën italiane).

Deri këtu duhet të ketë qënë botimi i tretë.

26  Vendimi i Asamblesë Kombëtare për krijimin e Bashkimit të Shqipërisë me Italinë 12 prill 1939 (faqe 352, në gjuhën italiane).

27  Diskutimi i Ministrit të Jashtëm në Asamblenë Plenare të Dhomës së Fashizmit dhe në Mbledhjen e 15 prillit 1939 mbi Projektligjin: Pranimi i Kurorës së Shqipërisë nga Mbreti i Italisë dhe Perandori i Etiopisë (faqe 337 -351, në gjuhën italiane)

28  Statuti themelor i Mbretërisë Shqiptare, 3 qershor 1939 (faqe 353  358, në gjuhën italiane).

29  Konventa ekonomike-doganore-valutore mes Mbreterisë Italiane dhe Mbretërisë Shqiptare, 20 prill 1939 ( faqe 359  365, në gjuhën italiane).

Unë mora për bazë dy dokumentat e parë të librit që për ne, shqiptarët, përbën fillimin historik të shtetit dhe duhen konsideruar si një i vetëm, dmth:

Organizimi i Shqipërisë sipas vendimit të Konferencës se Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913 dhe Statuti i Shqipërisë i përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit. Materiali është në gjuhën frënge dhe është përkthyer nga zoti Kirov Mici, për të cilën gjë unë e falenderoj, pasi është e dyta herë që më ndihmon në këtë fushë. Duhet theksuar që ky material është botuar për herë të parë nga Akademiku Profesor Dr. Arben Puto në librin e tij Çështja shqiptare në aktet ndërkombëtare të periudhës së imperializmit, vëll. II, f. 278-280, 572-605, dhe përputhet në përmbajtje me variantin italian duke pasur disa mangësi të vogla e disa shtesa të tjera. Materialet e Profesorit të nderuar janë marrë nga: Illyrisch-Albanische Forschungen, Ludwig von Thalloczy, II band, Munchen und Leipzig 1916, p. 173 dhe AMAE. Albanie. Etablessement de lindependance, vol. XI, fos 190-218.

Rëndësia e këtyre materialeve është e pakrahasueshme pasi tregon mënyrën se si është ndërtuar për herë të parë shteti i shqiptarëve jashtë ndërgjegjes së tyre kombëtare dhe individuale. Fakti qe e gjithe veprimtaria e klasës politike e kulturore shqiptare, në kohën e mendimit kombëtar shqiptar, dmth në fillimet e shekullit të XX-të, përmblidhet vetëm në dy mbledhje: Kongresi i Vlores më 28 nëndor deri 7 dhjetor 1912, i përbërë nga politikanët dhe luftëtarët e armatosur të çështjes shqiptare, dhe Kongresi i Triestes 1-4 mars 1913 (ky kongres është injoruar totalisht nga historiografia komuniste, e më pas, deri në ditët tona në të gjithë përmasat), i përbërë nga intelektualët dhe njerëzit më të kulturuar të çështjes shqiptare që gjithsesi nuk përbëjnë një unitet shkak-pasojë në funksion të çështjes sonë në qoftë se do të nisemi nga bota shqiptare. E them këtë duke u nisur nga shkaku i formimit të gjithseicilit kongres në raport me politikën që ndoqi Europë për problemin shqiptar; në qoftë se i pari mbështetej në nevojën politike të shpalljes së shtetit shqiptar ku mund të jenë anashkaluar shumë probleme, i dyti mbështetej në shprehjen e ndërgjegjes kombëtare të popullatës shqipfolëse duke i kërkuar Europës formimin e Shqipërisë së Madhe (pika e parë e programit të Kongresit). Të 120 delegatet, pasi bënë zgjedhjen e kryetarit (në fillim Hil Mosi e pastaj Faik Konica), zëvëndës kryetarëve (Faik Konica e Dervish Hima) dhe sekretarëve Fasil Toptani e Pandeli Evangjeli), formuan programin dhe deklaratën përkatëse të Kongresit, ku gjëja e parë që deklaruan ishte njohja qe Europa i kishte bërë shtetit të shqiptarëve të shpallur më 28 nëndor 1912 dhe nuk njihnin asnjë qeveri tjetër përpos asaj të Ismail Qemalit (i gjej të gjitha këto në internet në artikullin Kongresi i Triestes të zz. Vitore Stefa-Leka). Por pikërisht këto të fundit Europa nuk i mori parasysh dhe aspak vendimin e Kongresit të Vlorës, me të cilin ishte dakort. Kjo gjë më çon në mendimin që ajo klasë nuk ka qënë e aftë ta përmbledhë popullin shqiptar në një shtet të tipit europian në të dy kongreset duke treguar se nuk përputhet me të, dmth nuk ka qënë produkti i saj, dhe duhet të jetë ky fakt që e ka detyruar Europën ti mbledhë rrypat kësaj klase dhe të organizojë shtetin e shqiptarëve për herë të parë në historinë mijëravjeçare të tyre sipas nje modeli të përshtatshëm për popullin shqiptar, por gjithmonë për interesat e saj, gjë e cila as sot nuk është zbuluar akoma le më të deklarohet. Ngelet për të zbuluar në këto interesa janë individuale apo natyrore, pasi varianti i dytë na çon në lidhjen e popujve të Europës me racën e bardhë (për këtë shih Raca e Bardhe dhe Popujt e Europës, publikuar në www.hotig.info)

Europa që në fillim pretendoi se problemi shqiptar do të ishte pronë e saj në të gjitha drejtimet. Vendimi i Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913 është në përputhje me këtë pretendim duke më çuar në përfundimin se shteti i shqiptarëve ishte vepër vetëm e Europës dhe jo e popullit shqiptar, gjë e cila jo vetëm që nuk është pranuar kurrë si një akt i tillë nga ana e historiografisë komuniste, por ajo është e interpretuar me qëllim të shtrëmbër duke e paraqitur përpara popullit shqiptar si një konferencë që nuk njohu Qeverinë e Vlorës dhe kreu padrejtësinë më të madhe në dëm të popullit shqiptar në lidhje me kufijtë e shtetit shqiptar (të gjitha këto i gjej në Fjalorin Enciklopedik Shqiptar të vitit 1985, artikulli: Konferenca e Ambasadorëve 1912-1913).

Lexuesi shqiptar duhet ta dijë që Konferenca e Ambasadorëve me të vërtetë nuk u shpreh për Qeverinë e Ismail Qemalit, por Ajo njohu aktin e 28 Nëntorit 1912 pasi në pikën 22 të Statutit të Shqipërisë të përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit pranohej se:

Qytetarë shqiptarë janë të gjithë ata që kanë lindur ose që janë vendosur në Shqipëri përpara 28 nëntorit 1912-s dhe që, nën qeverinë osmane kanë gëzuar nacionalitetin otoman

Atëhere përse duhet pranuar qe Konferenca e Ambasadorëve nuk e njohu Qeverinë e drejtuar nga Plaku i Vlorës? A nuk ka këtu një interpretim tendencioz për qëllime të mbrapshta e të mëvonshme?

Nga ana tjetër, nuk është e vërtetë që Konferenca e Ambasadorëve vendosi në mënyrë absolute kufijtë e shtetit të shqiptarëve, por ajo e la të hapur dhe kjo ka qënë një çështje politike në kompromisin e realizuar midis gjashtë Fuqive pjesmarrëse ku pazaret si zor të zbulohen ndonjëherë, por që na jep mundësinë të ngremë hipoteza për këtë çështje kur e krahasojmë me të sotmen; pasi në pikën 2 të Statutit të Shqipërisë të përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit thuhet:

Shqipëria është e pandashme, territori i saj është i pandryshueshëm. Kufijtë e principatës janë ato të përcaktuara nga të gjashtë Fuqitë e Mëdha. Këto kufij nuk mund të ndryshohen apo të rektifikohen, veçse me anë të një ligji dhe me miratimin paraprak të gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha (nënvizimi i imi, GH).

A nuk ka këtu një hapësirë interpretimi, që po të krahasohet me fillimin e mijëvjeçarit të ri, më çon në përfundimin që pazari kryesor i të Gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha për këtë problem ka qënë Kosova, pasi ka një pikë të veçantë Statuti i parë i Shtetit të shqiptarëve i përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit që favorizon shtetin serb në dëm të shtetit të ri shqiptar. Në pikën 3 të këtij Statuti, në vazhdim, thuhet: porti tregtar i lidhur me rrugen hekurudhore nderkombetare qe lidh Serbine me Adriatikun, do te vihet nen nje regjim special, duke imponuar detyrimin qe ky vend te mos fortifikohet. Mos vallë autostrada Durrës  Kukës  Prishtinë -Merdar, e filluar më 2007, i shërben këtij qëllimi? Në qoftë se autostrada Durrës  Kukës  Prishtinë konsiderohet Rruga e Kombit, po vazhdimi Prishtinë  Merdar e kujt është? Apo mos vallë shkrimtari i madh Ernest Koliqi e shkroi novelën Tregëtarë Flamujsh për këtë rast? Interesant është fakti që ky nen nuk është diskutuar ndonjëherë nga historiografia shqiptare e epokës komuniste edhe pse PPSh kishte deklaruar se ishte antijugosllave. A ka ndonjë lidhje ky nen me epokën e sotme politike të mijëvjeçarit të ri? Paraqitja e situatës sikur kjo hekurudhë do të sillte zhvillim është e papranueshme pasi shteti serb është i vetmi shtet në historinë mijëvjeçare të popullatës ilire dhe pasilire që i ka zhdukur ata nga historia edhe fizikisht (më hollësisht për këtë problem shih artikullin: Populli shqiptar dhe pushtuesi antikombëtar publikuar në albanovaonline.com dhe logoreci.com). Nga i gjithë ky material unë kam arritur në përfundimin se i vetmi që përfitoi nga Vendimi i Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913, në kurriz të popullit shqiptar, ka qënë shteti Serb dhe kërkush tjetër.

Pastaj është e papranueshme të fusësh në të njëjtën pikë edhe popullatën shqiptare në Epirin e Jugut, dhënë shtetit grek, pasi pretendimi i vorioepirotëve ka qënë pikërisht mospyetja e tyre për vazhdimësinë politike pas shpërbërjes së Shtetit Otoman, dhënë shtetit të shqiptarëve dhe aspak një kundërveprim ndaj shtetit të ri të shqiptarëve (të gjitha këto i gjej në studimin e Avokatit të Nderuar Vasil Dilo mbi Protokollin e Korfuzit, shih Protokolli i Korfuzit në albanovaonline.com dhe logoreci.com).

A nuk do të thotë kjo se shqiptarët edhe sot nuk mund ti përcaktojnë kufijtë e tyre me komshinjtë sipas dëshirës qoftë edhe e dyanshme? A nuk të vjen për të qeshur me bllofin propogandistik të përdorur në ndarjen formale te kufirit të detit Jon midis Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë më 2009? A e dinë vallë shqiptarët e mijëvjeçarit të ri se për të realizuar këtë ndarje duhet pyetur Europa, qoftë dhe për etiketë politike, pasi në fund të problemit do të jetë ajo që do të vendosë vulën dhe aspak shqiptarët apo grekët?

Organizimi i Shtetit të Shqiptarëve ka qënë një marrëveshje e nënkuptuar midis Gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha dhe një përfaqësuesi shqiptar dhe e gjithë kjo e shprehur në pikën 4 të Vendimit të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913, sipas së cilës:

Kontrolli i administratës civile dhe financave të Shqipërisë i besohet një komisioni ndërkombëtar, i cili përbëhet nga përfaqësues të të Gjashtë Fuqive dhe një përfaqësuesi të Shqipërisë.

A nuk tregon kjo se Europa ka pasur dyshime për vazhdimësinë politike të shqiptarëve dhe detyrimisht ja kufizoi veprimin politik vetëm tek administrata civile dhe financa? Problemet e atëhershme nuk kanë qënë të shqiptarëve, pasi ata nuk kanë qënë të aftë ti zgjidhnin sipas interesave të Europës. Dhe këtu duhet të kapet historiani për të realizuar interpretimin e një dokumenti që për herë të parë pranoi në mënyrë mbarë europiane formimin e shtetit të shqiptarëve dhe e gjitha kjo për herë të parë në historinë milionavjeçare të popullit shqiptar dhe të paraardhësve të tij.

Une pretendoj qe Europa duhet ta ketë kuptuar historinë gjenetike të popullit shqiptar dhe mungesën historike të shtetit të tyre; Europa duhet ta ketë kuptuar dhe ditur qe shqiptarët i kthejnë sytë andej nga janë interesat e çastit gjë e cila do të dukej pas një çerek shekulli ku politika e jashtme shqiptare u centralizua vetëm në një anë të boshtit të të Gjashtëve, prandaj dhe e lanë Shqipërinë si një shtet autonom me drejtues të vënë nga vetë ata. I them të gjitha këto pasi në pikën e parë të Vendimit të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve thuhet një shprehje me dualitet nënkuptues:

Shqipëria ndërtohet si një principatë autonome, sovrane dhe e trashëgueshme sipa rendit të parëlindjes, nën garancinë e gjashtë Fuqive. Princi do të zgjidhet nga të gjashtë Fuqitë.

A nuk do të thotë kjo pikë se shtetin e shqiptarëve e ndërtoi Europa për interesat e saj për të mbajtur ekuilibrin midis gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha dhe aspak si një zgjidhje në favor të çështjes shqiptare? Pikërisht kjo e fundit duhet të përbëjë kontradiksionin midis shqiptarëve të sotëm dhe drejtuesve politike të Europës së djeshme, por ama e gjitha kjo në një diferencë kohore prej një shekulli, që përsëri më çon në përfundimin që shqiptarët gjithmonë do të jenë të vonuar në kërkesat e tyre politike në raport me interesat e Europës. Dhe kjo duhet të përbëjë kontradiksionin kryesor midis shqiptarëve të sotëm dhe Europës kapitaliste, por pikërisht kjo nuk merret parasysh nga politikanët e sotëm gjë që më ka çuar në përfundimin e mos kuptimit të arësyes përse shqiptarët janë të vonuar për çështjen e tyre kombëtare jo vetëm brënda shtetit të shqiptarëve, por dhe jashtë saj. A nuk do të thotë kjo që hapësirat politike të aplikuara nuk janë në përputhje me ligjet natyrore të zhvillimit të racës njerëzore në Tokë? A nuk janë të gjitha këto një defekt i shkencave politike ndërkombëtare duke na argumentuar qe shqiptarët gjithmonë do ti kenë sytë nga Europa edhe për këtë arësye?

Dy janë pikat kryesore të organizimit politik të Shqipërisë dhe vazhdimit të mëtejshëm politik të saj sipas vendimit të Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913:

U pranua qe shteti i shqiptarëve nuk do të kishte asnjë lidhje me Turqinë (neni 2 i Vendimit) edhe pse Statuti i shtetit të shqiptarëve i përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit ishte një shëmbëlltyrë e ndërtimit të shtetit turk; nga ana tjetër u pranua që shteti i shqiptarëve do të ishte neutral dhe ky neutralitet do të sigurohej nga të gjashtë Fuqitë (neni 3 i Vendimit). A nuk do të thotë kjo se politika shqiptare pas 1945 ishte e pabesë kundrejt mirëbërësit të vet? Çfarë mund të presësh nga produkti intelektual komunist për problemet e politikës së jashtme kur ata nuk kanë njohur në mënyrë absolute përmasën hapsinore të zhvillimit të popullit shqiptar dhe politikën dashamirëse të disa shteteve europiane? Vendimi i Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër më 29 korrik 1913 nuk ka qënë kundra popullit shqiptar, por në unitet me zhvillimin e tij specifik shoqëror të cilën gjë Europa e kishte kuptuar më mirë se vetë shqiptarët, ndërsa shqiptarët nuk e kanë kuptuar akoma as sot. Në vazhdim, vendimi i Konferencës është i lidhur me vendosjen e Princit në krye të shtetit të shqiptarëve dhe në sigurimin e qetesisë dhe të rendit publik. Por sidomos ai vendim është i lidhur me hartimin e një projekti te detajuar te organizimit te te gjitha degeve te administrates te Shqiperise. Ai do te prezantonte tek fuqite e medha, ne nje periudhe kohore jo me shume se gjashte muaj, nje raport mbi rezultatet e punimeve te tij, gjithashtu edhe perfundimet e tij lidhur me organizimin administrativ dhe financiar te vendit (neni 6 i Vendimit).

Nga i gjithë materiali dokumentar që shoqëron librin e Amadeo Gianinit unë konsiderova më të rëndësishmin Statutin e Shqipërisë i përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit i cili mban numurin II të dokumentave. Statuti i Shtetit të shqiptarëve, e thënë ndryshe kushtetuta e parë e shqiptarëve, përbëhej nga 17 kapituj dhe 216 nene të ndarë si më poshtë:

I  Shqipëria dhe territori i saj me 6 nene

II  Sovrani me 15 nene

III  Popullsia me 18 nene

IV  Legjislativi me 32 nene

V  Organet e Qeverisë me 23 nene

VI  Administrata Lokale me 46 nene

VII  Financat me 3 nene

VIII  Punimet Publike me 5 nene

IX  Forcat e Armatosura me 10 nene

X  Drejtësia me 11 nene

XI  Kulti me 8 nene

XII  Instruksionet Publike me 5 nene

XIII  Prona Themelore me 12 nene

XIV  Bujqësia, Tregtia dhe Industria me 14 nene

XV  Postat, Telegrafet dhe Telefonat me 2 nene

XVI  Lidhjet e Jashtme me 2 nene

XVII  Ankimimet Administrative me 4 nene

1  Shqipëria dhe territori i saj

Edhe pse Shqipëria nënkuptohej si një principatë kushtetuese, sovrane dhe e trashëgueshme (neni 1) ajo po përgatitej të ishte një aneks i shteteve të fuqishme të Europës për të zgjidhur problemet antagoniste të saj. Territori i saj u konsiderua i pandashëm, por u nënkuptua i ndryshueshëm përderisa pranohej ndryshimi i tyre me ligje dhe miratim të gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha (neni 2). Nga ana tjetër shtetit të shqiptarëve ju lanë të gjitha të drejtat për të vepruar mbi territorin e tij, por me dy kushte: të ishte neutrale dhe të mos pengonte lidhjen e Serbisë me Adriatikun me anë të një hekurudhe (neni 3). Interesant është fakti se nga të gjitha nenet asnjë nuk është zbatuar në jetë, dmth të ekzistojë sot, përveç një pjese të këtij neni që pret të zbatohet përfundimisht jo në aspektin hekurudhor, atje ku bën fjalë për lidhjen e Adriatikut me Serbinë. Që Shqipëria u nënkuptua se do të ishte e Europës në të gjitha aspektet kuptohet, sidomos, nga neni 4 ku thuhet : Traktatet, konvencionet dhe rregullat nderkombetare, te cfardo lloj natyre qofshin, duke perfshire edhe ato ndermjet Portes se larte dhe Fuqite e huaja, mbeten te vlefshme ne principaten e Shqiperise. Ruajtja, modifikimi ose heqja e imuniteteve dhe privilegjeve te dhena te huajve nga kapitullimet, i lihen nje vendimi qe do te merret nga te gjashte Fuqite e Medha. Aq më tepër kur u pranua se në funksion të pronës private Shqipëria u shpall e hapur për të gjithë personat fizikë apo juridikë, qoftë të huaj apo vëndas të cilët kishin të drejtë ti bënin të tyret në bazë të ligjeve të nxjerra nga qeveria shqiptare. Statuti i jepte të drejtë shtetit shqiptar të blinte, të jepte e të merrte me qera, si dhe të shiste çdo lloj prone (neni 5)

2  Sovrani

Fakti që Statuti i përpunuar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit vuri në krye të shtetit të shqiptarëve një princ me origjinë gjermane (Guillaume de Wied) duke e përfshirë edhe në trashëgiminë e Fronit (neni 7) tregon se shteti i shqiptarëve u realizua jo për qëllimin që kujtuan shqiptarët, të mbarsur me ndjenja kombëtare si kofini mbas të vjelave. I gjithë kapitulli i Sovranit përshkruhet nga nenet që do ti siguronin atij një mbretërim të qetë dhe në përputhje me të drejtat kushtetuese e ligjore të popullit shqiptar sipas këtij Statuti.

Reaksioni anti Wied i Esat Pashë Toptanit dhe fillimi i Luftës së Parë Imperialiste e detyruan Europën ta kalonte çështjen shqiptare përkohësisht në harresë duke e bërë vëndin e tyre një ndër arenat e kësaj lufte. Në realitet katër vitet e mëvonshme e komplikuan gjëndjen shqiptare tej masës dhe vetëm në sajë të trinomit: President Willson  Vatikan  Imzot Bumçi u parakalua duke e pranuar Shqipërinë ashtu siç ishte me të mirat dhe të këqijat e veta. Historia në këtë drejtim akoma nuk e ka thënë fjalën e saj konform realitetit, por është mbështetur gjithmonë në përrallat e komunizmit enverist duke e shtrëmbëruar të vërtetën tej masës, sa shqiptarët akoma nuk e dinë përse Konferenca e Paqes në Paris ( 1 ) më 12 shkurt 1919 i pranoi pretendimet e palës shqiptare dhe ekzistencën e shtetit të shqiptarëve dhe kush ka qënë përgjegjësi i këtij vendimi. Cili është roli i Imzot Luigj Bumçit në atë konferencë? Ja përse libri e Amadeo Gianini-t i përmbledh këto dokumenta.

3  Popullsia

Duhet të ketë qënë një ndër problemet më të mëdha të Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit, pasi në emërtimin shqiptar do të konsideroheshin të gjithë ata që kishin lindur ose banonin në Shqipëri përpara 28 Nëntorit 1912 (neni 22). Ky problem nuk është është marrë parasysh asnjëherë nga historiografia komuniste, por është spekulluar me termin shqiptar për të gjithë banorët brënda territorit të 28000 km2 të shtetit shqiptar ku në realitet përfshiheshin edhe banorët e shpërngulur nga Perandoria Otomane dhe të instaluar në brëndësi të shoqërisë shqiptare për qëllimet politike të tyre, që mund të jenë mbi 30 %, e ndoshta më tepër, të popullsisë. Në këtë drejtim Fuqitë e Mëdha mbuluan nje defiçit pesë shekullor të realizuar nga politika otomane duke realizuar një hoterogjenitet racor në brëndësi të popullatës shqiptare pa ja pasur haberin as proçesit të ndodhur dhe as pozitivetetin e tij, por që historiografia komuniste e anashkaloi në të gjithë hapësirën e vet. Me këtë veprim Europa mbuloi shpërndarjen e shqiptarëve nëpër shtete të ndryshme duke pranuar se: Shqiptarët, që kanë ardhur nga viset të cilat u janë aneksuar shteteve ballkanike dhe duke pas ngritur banesat e tyre në principatën e Shqipërisë mbas 28 Nëntorit 1912, do të konsiderohen si qytetarë shqiptarë vetëm me një deklarim nga ana e tyre jo më vonë se gjashtë muaj mbas shpalljes së statutit organik. (neni 25).

Nenet e këtij kapitulli janë një shprehje e vendosjes së një shteti demokratik nga ana e Europës kur për herë të parë shqiptarëve u deklarohej gjuha shqipe si gjuhë zyrtare (neni 26), barazia përpara ligjit (neni 27), mohimi i ushtrimit të vetëgjyqësisë dhe ndëshkimi ligjor për veprime të kundërta (neni 28), liria individuale (neni 29), moscënimi i banesës (neni 30), liria për të jetuar në çdo vënd të Shqipërisë (neni 31). Statuti, i formuluar nga Komisioni Ndërkombëtar i Kontrollit, për herë të parë sanksionoi me ligj lirinë fetare dhe mohimin e një feje shtetërore duke eleminuar mundësinë e konflikteve fetare midis shqiptarëve; dhe pa dyshim që ka qënë arritja më e madhe në drejtim të paqes sociale midis shqiptarëve të pa mësuar në një bashkësi politike më vete.

Në drejtim të lidhjes së pronës me popullatën Statuti pranonte pacënueshmerinë e saj (neni 33), ndalimin e konfiksimit të saj (neni 34) duke u treguar shqiptarëve se kishte ardhur koha e dinamikës së pronës private të cilën ata nuk e njihnin asnjëherë. Ishte proçesi më i vështirë i një shteti që nuk përputhej me dinamikën sociale të shtetesve të vet dhe që përbënte konfliktin më të madhe antagonist të trojeve shqiptare. Është një fushë ku akoma, pas një shekulli, gjërat nuk kanë zënë shtratin e vet ligjor, por spekullohet me përmbajtjen e saj.

Lidhja e popullatës me arsimin përbënte veprimin përputhës që një ndër pjestarët e Fuqive të Mëdha kishte realizuar për afro 3 shekuj mbi popullin shqiptar të Veriut. Arsimimi jo vetëm që u pranua i lirë, por u konsiderua falas dhe i detyrueshëm në nivelin fillor duke e vendosur gjuhën shqipe të detyrueshme në të gjitha shkollat (neni 35). A nuk tregonte ky nen përputhjen e veprimtarisë shekullore të Klerit Katolik Shqiptar mbi popullin shqiptar pikërisht në fushën e arsimit dhe faktin që Ai ishte pjesmarrës në formulimin e këtij Statuti dhe ky nen ishte vepër e Tij? Ja përse historiografia komuniste nuk ka tentuar asnjëherë ta interpretojë këtë kushtetutë të parë të shqiptarëve, e cila ndryshonte si nata me ditën nga kushtetuta antishqiptare komuniste. Vetëm krahasimi i kësaj kushtetute me atë të epokës komuniste mund të tregojë përmasën e antishqiptarizmit komunist për të 45 vjetët e ekzistencës në raport me veprimtarinë e Europës, të cilën ne na kanë mësuar ta urrejmë që në djep të nënës.

Statuti përcaktoi liritë e individëve në shprehjen e mendimeve (neni 36), në të drejtën për tu mbledhur (neni 37), në krijimin e shoqatave (neni 38) si dhe në fshehtësinë e letrave dhe telegrameve (neni 39) duke u mësuar një pjese të shqiptarëve hapësirën e jetës qytetare dhe shkallën e domosdoshme civilizuese të realizimit të saj. Ishin probleme që Europa i kishte kaluar prej shekujsh, por që shqiptarët ishin të detyruar ti përshtateshin në mënyrë të rrufeshme për ti treguar Europës se ata ishin pjesë e saj. Është pika ku dallohet shqiptari i sotëm nga europiani i djeshëm, se sa për krahasimin e sotëm kjo është e pamundur të realizohet.

4  Legjislativi

Përbën një ndër kapitujt më të gjatë të Statutit dhe përcakton ndërtimin e shtetit të shqiptarëve nga pikëpamja e ligjbërjes (neni 40). Në përbërjen e Asamblesë Kombëtare kishte anëtarë me bazë ligjore ku përfshiheshin të gjithë përfaqësuesit fetarë (muslimanëve. katolikëve, ortodoksëve dhe kryetari i bektashinjve) si dhe komisari i lartë i Bankës Kombëtare shqiptare (neni 41, 42); anëtarë të zgjedhur nga populli si dhe anëtarë të zgjedhur nga Princi (neni 41). Per tu zgjedhur ose emeruar anetar i asamblese kombetare, duhet te jesh vendas shqiptar dhe me banim ne principaten e Shqiperise (neni 43). Zgjedhja e anetareve te asamblese kombetare behet me votim jo te drejteperdrejte sipas regullit te treshit nga Sanxhaku (neni 44). Ne raste te pushimit, qofte nga dhenia e doreheqjes apo te vdekjes, anetaret e zgjedhur ose te emeruar, per te mbushur vendet bosh ne asamble, do te jene anetare te asamblese vetem per kohen qe u zgjaste mandate paraardhesve te tyre, te cilet ata i kane zevendesuar (neni 45). Paga ditore gjatë gjithë sesionit ishte 15 franga dhe ky shpërblim nuk jepej në rast mungese (neni 46). Numri i anetareve te asamblese kombetare te emeruar nga Princi eshte 10 (neni 47). Ne Nahije, keshilli komunal i mbledhur nen drejtimin e Mudirit, zgjedh nje perfaqesues. Ky shkon ne kryeqendren e Kazas dhe behet anetar i keshillit komunal dhe keshillit te Kazas. Nen drejtimin e Kajmekanit, trupi elektoral zgjedhe dy perfaqesues, te cilet shkojne ne kryeqendren e Sanxhakut, ku ne bashkeveprim me anetaret e keshillit komunal te Sanxhakut dhe nen drejtimin e Mytesarifit, zgjedhin me shumice votash perfaqesuesin ne asamblene kombetare. Kajmekani, Mytesarifi dhe te gjithe funksjonaret e emeruar nga Qeveria, nuk kane te drejte te marin pjese ne votim. Roli i Mytesarifit dhe Kajmekanit eshte te drejtojne mbledhjen elektorale dhe te mbikqyrin zhvillimin e drejte te saj sa me siperpershkruara. Nese dy kandidate kane fituar te njejtin numur votash, atehere do te kete hedhje shorti (neni 48). Anëtarë të Asamblesë zgjidheshin qytetarët shqiptarë që dinin shkrim e këndim dhe kishin mbushur moshën 30 vjeç (neni 49). Zyrtaret e emeruar nga Princi dhe nga Qeveria, gjate gjithe kohes qe ata ushtrojne funksionet e tyre, nuk munde te zgjidhen anetare te asamblese kombetare (neni 50). Te gjitha zgjedhjet do te shpallen te vlefshme nga asambleja kombetare (neni 51). Asambleja kombetare mblidhet ne sesion te regullte cdo vit. Ajo thirret, shtyhet ne afat dhe mbyllet nga Princi (neni 52). Cdo legjislature zgjat 4 vjet (neni 53). Asambleja kombetare mund te thirret ne session te jashtezakonshem nga Princi. Fillimi dhe mbarimi i sesionit te jashtezakonshem si edhe motivet, fiksohen sipas rendit te dites te thirrjes (neni 54). Princi ka te drejte te shperndaj asamblene kombetare. Akti i shperndarjes se asamblese kombetare permban edhe thirrjen e zgjedhesve brenda dyzet diteve (neni 55). Ne fillim te cdo legjislature dhe pergjate gjithe kohes qe ajo zgjat, Princi cakton nje kryetar ndermjet anetareve te asamblese kombetare. Kryetari i asamblese do te mar nje shperblim vjetor prej dhjete mije franga. Asambleja kombetare, mbas caktimit te kryetarit dhe per te gjithe periudhen sa zgjat legjislatura, zgjedh dy nën  kryetarë (neni 56). Ne baze te propozimit te kryetarit te asamblese kombetare, Princi emeron dy sekretare , te cilet merren jashte asamblese. Ata do te perfitojne nje rroge vjetore prej gjashte mije franga (neni 57). Qe vendimet e asamblese te jene te vlefshme, eshte e nevojsheme prania e gjysmes se anetareve te asamblese. Vendimet meren me shumice absolute te anetareve te pranishem. Ne raste te ndarjes se barabart te votave, atehere propozimi hidhet poshte. Ne raste votimi te nje ligji, i cili ndryshon nje ligje fondamental te principates, atehere eshte e nevojshme pjesmarja e me shume se pese te tetave te anetareve te asamblese. Ne raste te zgjedhjeve ne gjirin e asamblese, atehere shumica absolute eshte e nevojshme per raundin e pare te zgjedhjeve; shumica relative mjafton per raundin e dyte (neni 58). Cdo anetare i asamblese jep voten e tij personalisht. Votimi behet qofte ulur apo ne kembe ose edhe me thirje emri (neni 59). Nje projekt ligj munde te adoptohet vetem mbas votimit nen per nen (neni 60). Policia e brendeshme e asamblese urdherohet nga kryetari i asamblese simbas regullave te brendeshme. Askush, qe eshte ngarkuar ne ruajtje te asamblese dhe nese nuk eshte agjent i forcave publike, nuk munde te hyje i armatosur ne ndertesen e rezervuar per seance (neni 61). Seancat e asamblese kombetare publikohen. Peticionet duhet ti paraqiten kryetarit te asamblese, qofte direkt qofte nepermjet nje anetari te asamblese kombetare (neni 62). Asambleja mund te formohet ne formen e nje komiteti sekret, ne te gjitha ato raste kur kerkesa behet, te pakten, nga nje e treta e anetareve te pranishem (neni 63). Anetaret e asambese, te cfardo lloj grupimi qe ata i perkasin, kane te njejta te drejta, te njejta privilegje dhe te njejta detyra. Ata jane te lire ne dhenien e votes se tyre ose ne abstenimin e tyre si edhe ne shprehjen e mendimeve te tyre. Ata nuk mund te ndiqen per aresye te diskutimeve te tyre, te propozimeve te tyre te shkruara ose te raporteve te tyre te hartur nga ata vet mbi baze te kerkese se gjashte anetareve, duke perjashtuar ato raste kur provohet se ne diskutime ose ne shkrimet e tyre ka nje krim te karakterizuar simbas ligjit. Ndjekja duhet te autorizohet nga asmbleja. Asnje ndjekje penale per ceshtjet e huaja ne funksionet e tyre nuk mund te tentohet ndaj anetareve te asamblese gjate kohes se sesionit, pervec se ne rasti kur ajo eshte e autorizuar nga asambleja ne baze te kerkeses se Ministrise publike prane gjykates kompetente (neni 64). Asambleja pregadite dhe voton regulloren e saj te brendeshme (neni 65). Diskutimet, shenimet, mocionet dhe raportimet e shkruara per funksionet e tyre, anetaret e asambles nacionale i bejne ne gjuhen shqipe (neni 66).

Jane ne kompetence te fuqise legjislative te asamblese :

1  Te gjitha ndryshimet e ligjeve fondamentale te principates

2  Ligjet destinuara ndryshimeve apo transformimeve te taksave ekzistuese

3  Ligjet qe sjellin krijimin e taksave te reja

4  Ligjet e buxhetit ose ato qe sjellin miratim te llogarive te nje aktiviteti te mbyllur, duke patur parasysh maturimet nderkombetare qe mund te nderfuten

5  Ligjet mbi dhenien e privilegjeve

6  Traktatet e tregetise dhe konventat e rendit ekonomik

7  Koncensionet duke angazhuar burimet e shtetit

8  Nen  ndarjet administrative. Te gjitha vendimet e ceshtjeve legjislative, te mara nga asambleja kombetare, duhet te miratohen nga Princi (neni 67).

Per te gjitha ceshtjet e tjera, Princi, mbi baze te propozimit te Qeverise, do te nxjerri dekrete te cilet do te kene forcen e ligjit. Ai munde, per te gjitha raste kur ai e quan oportune, te konsultohet me asamblene kombetare (neni 68). Të gjitha nenet e këtij kapitulli tregojnë se si ishte i ndertuar institucioni ligjbërës i shtetit shqiptar, nga e kishte varësinë edhe vetë dinamika ekonomike e shtetit (nenet 69,70,71).

5  Organet e Qeverisë

Për herë të parë u kushtetua një qeveri formale e pranuar nga Europa, ku Qeveria shqiptare prezantohet nga Keshilli i Ministrave ne krye te se cilit qendron nje Kryeminister. Ne raste mungese ose te mos paraqitjes se Kryeministrit, Keshilli thiret dhe drejtohet nga Ministri me i vjeter ne moshe (neni 72). Si ministri të ndryshme u pranuan: Ministria e puneve te jashteme, Ministria e brendeshme, Ministria e financave, Ministria e drejtesise (neni 73); Kryetari i Keshillit te Ministrave ishte njekohesisht edhe Minister i puneve te jashteme (neni 74). Çdo ministri i bashkangjitet nje Sekretar i pergjithshem (neni 75) dhe te gjithe ministrat emerohen nga Princi te cilit ata i betohen dhe te cilit i dorezojne doreheqjen (neni 76). Çdo Ministri ndahet ne departamente, te cilet drejtohen nga Drejtorat e pergjithshem. Çdo departament ndahet ne sektore.

Ministria e brëndeshme ndahet në pese departamente :

1  Administrata

2  Xhandarmeria dhe Policia

3  Bujqesia, Tregetia, Lundrimi dhe Industria

4  Poste  Telegrafa

5  Shendetesia publike

Ministria e financave ndahet ne pese departamente :

1  Thesari dhe Borxhi publik

2  Doganat

3  Taksat, Kontributet dhe Monopolet

4  Llogaria e pergjitheshme e shtetit

5  Punet publike

Ministria e drejtesise ndahet ne tre departament :

1  Drejtesia

2  Kultet

3  Instruksionet publike (nenet 77-80).

Ne te gjithe ligjet, sipas te cileve krijohet nje sherbim te ri, duhet te percaktohet edhe Ministria me departamentet qe do ti bashkangjiten (neni 81). Keshilli i Ministrave do te hartoje projekt  ligje, dekrete princerore dhe regullore administrative te interesit te pergjithshem; ai jep mendimin e vet mbi ceshtjet qe atij i parashtrohen nga Princi dhe nga Ministra te ndryshem (neni 82). Pushimi nga puna i Sekretareve dhe Drejtorave te pergjithshem jepet vetem me vendim te Keshillit te Ministrave, i marre mbi bazen e propozimit te Ministrit kompetent (neni 83). Ministrat pergjigjen perpare Princit. Nje ligje i vecant do te hartohet lidhur me proceduren qe do te ndiqet ne raste te abuzimit ne detyre (neni 84). Anetaret e familjes Princerore nuk munde te emerohen Ministra (neni 85).

Organizimi i sherbimit te shtetit

Te gjithe personat e ngarkuar ne nje sherbim qe i perket shtetit, konsiderohen si funksionare te shtetit (neni 86). Te gjitha emerimet e funksionareve do te behen konform rregullave qe i percaktojne keto kushte (neni 87). Te gjithe te emeruarit ne pune si funksionare, perpara se te fillojne ushtrimin e funksioneve te tyre, duhet te betohen per besnikeri dhe respekt ndaj Princit dhe te ligjeve te vendit (neni 88). Te gjithe funksionaret, te cilet kane dhene prova te punes se mire, ndershmerise dhe te kapacitetit ne ushtrimin e funksioneve te tyre, kane te drejten te perparojne dhe te perfitojne nga rekompensime te tjera, sipas dispozitave qe percaktohen me rregulla te vecanta (neni 89). Cdo funksionare duhet te permbushe me vetedije detyrat qe atij i jane besuar; ai duhet te ruaj sekretin profesional dhe ti nenshtrohet urdherave te superioreve te tij, kur keto jane brenda ligjit (neni 90). Te gjithe funksionaret qe nuk kryejne betimin dhe detyrat e tyre munde te perjashtohen nga puna dhe te denohen simbas dispozitave dhe nden garancine e ligjit (neni 91). Masat disiplinore, pervec rasteve te kompetencave te Gjykatave te zakonshme, do te zbatohen simbas regulloreve te brendeshme te sherbimit te cdo Ministrie. Ato jane: qortim, pezullim te funksioneve e te rrogave dhe pushimi nga puna (neni 92). Ne raste te kryerjes se disa detyrave shteterore, nje funksionare do te paguhet me rrogen me te larte të një nga detyrave qe ai kryhen (neni 93. Funksionaret e marrë me kontrate, kane vetem ato te drejta qe rezultojne nga kontrata (neni 94).

6  Administrata Lokale

Për herë të parë u realizua ndarja administrative e shtetit të shqiptarëve ku bie në sy një emërtim jo pa domethënie të lidhur me shkallën e civilizimit dhe zhvillimin historik. Të paktën kjo ndarje hedh dritë mbi një qëllim të fshehtë të gjashtë Fuqive të Mëdha të cilin nuk ja thanë asnjëherë popullit shqiptar. Vini re këtë ndarje:

Shqiperia ndahet ne shtate Sanxhaqe, te cilat jane : Shkodra, Elbasani, Dibra, Durresi, Berati, Korca dhe Gjirokastra (neni 95). Kryeqendrat e ketyre Sanxhakeve jane qytete te cilet mbajne po te njejtin emer, me perjashtim te Dibres, per te cilen kryeqendra do te fiksohet nga Qeveria (neni 96). Dmth deri në vitin 1913 qyteti i Peshkopisë, si kryeqëndër e rrethit të Dibrës, është inekzistent dhe emërimi i sanxhakut të Dibrës përkon ma ndarjen e këtij sanxhaku në Dibër të madhe dhe Dibër të vogël. Kjo do të thotë që dinamika historike e Dibrës së sotme shqiptare është e dyshimtë. Sanxhaqet ndahen ne Kaza dhe Kazat ne Nahije (neni 97). A nuk ishte kjo ndarje sipas modelit otoman. Kufinjte e Sanxhaqeve fiksohen me ligj. Duke fiksuar keto kufi ligji mer parasysh nevojat administrative, interesat lokale dhe lehtesine e komunikimit. Projekti ligji lidhur me ndarjet administrative duhet te paraqitej nga Ministria e Brëndëshme në sesionin e pare te Asambles Kombetare. Deri ne kete moment, keto ndarje mbeten provizorisht ato qe ishin nen administrimin otoman perderikur, me nje dekret Princeror, nuk eshte vendosur gje tjeter. Nderkaq Sanxhaku i Dibres do te perbehet prej atij qe mbetet nga Sanxhaku i vjeter i Dibres dhe nga teritoret e vilajetit te Kosoves qe i eshte bashkangjitur Shqiperise. A nuk qëndron këtu një e fshehtë që do të çfaqej më mijëvjeçarin e tretë? Per sa i perket rajoneve jugore, Kaza e Leskovikut, e cila me perpara mvarej nga Sanxhaku i Janines, do ti bashkangjitet Sanxhakut te Korces dhe fshatrat e Camerise qe mbeten ne Shqiperi, do ti bashkangjiten Sanxhakut te Gjirokastres (neni 98). A nuk do të thotë kjo se Europa e dinte që shqiptarët po shpërndaheshin midis shteteve ballkanike dhe kjo ndarje nuk ishte definitive. Ndarjet administrative munde te ndryshohen vetem me ligj te ri (neni 99).

Sanxhaqet

Sanxhaku administrohet nga Mytesarifi, i cili per te gjitha punet administrative pergjigjet perpara Ministrit te brendeshem dhe perpara Ministrit kompetent per te gjitha punet e tjera (neni 100). Ne raste mungese, Ai ia le drejtimin njerit prej anetareve te keshillit te tij, me perparesi kryetarin e grupit te anetareve direkt. Ne raste kur Myresarifi mer lejen e zakonshme, ai i drejtohet Ministrise se brendeshme per te caktuar zevendesuesin e tij (neni 101). Ai ka ne mvartesin e tij direkte xhandarmerine dhe policine (neni 102). Ne bashkepunim me keshillin e tij, Ai harton buxhetin e Sanxhakut te tij dhe e parashtron ate ne Pushtetin qendror (neni 103). Ai duhet te inspektoj nje here ne vit te gjitha Kazat e vendosura nen administrimin e tij (neni 104). Se bashku me shefin e llogarise, Ai eshte pergjegjes i manaxhimit te financave te Sanxhakut te tij. Ne kete konteks, Ai munde te verifikoje kasat e Sanxhakut dhe te Kazas, cdo here qe desheron (neni 105). Duke qene personalisht pergjegjes i sigurise publike, Ai mundet qe ne raste urgjence absolute, te marre masat e sigurise se vecante, duke informuar menjehere Pushtetin qendror (neni 106). Duke qene se gjykatat jane te pamvarura nga administrata civile, Mytesarifi, ne asnje menyre nuk munde te perzihet ne punet juridike. Megjithate, Ai do te ndihmoj dhe do te jap shtyse ne zbatimin e vendimeve te gjyqeve (neni 107). Ne kompetencat e Mytesarifit hyjne edhe zbatimi i ligjeve dhe dekreteve lidhur me instruksionet publike dhe inspektimi i te gjitha shkollave (neni 108).

Keshilli i Sanxhakut

Mytesarifi asiston ne nje keshille qe quhet keshilli i Sanxhakut dhe i ndodhur nen drejtimin e tij (neni 109). Ky keshill eshte i perbere : 1- nga anetaret direkt (sekretari i pergjithshem, shefi i llogarise, drejtori i instruksioneve publike, drejtori i punimeve publike, drejtori i bujqesise dhe ai i tregetise); 2- anetaret e zgjedhur (nje per cdo Kaza duke perfshire edhe Kazane qendrore) (neni 110). Zgjedhjet do te jene jo te drejtepersedrejta dhe behen njelloj si ato te anetareve te asamblese kombetare (neni 111). Zgjatja e funksioneve te anetareve te zgjedhur do te jete tre vjet. Ata munde te rizgjidhen (neni 112). Keshilli mblidhet tre muaj, cdo vit, ne kryeqendren e Sanxhakut. Ne raste nevoje, Mytesarifi mund ta zgjas sesionin edhe nje muaj (neni 113). Anetaret e zgjedhur do te marrin nje shperblim prej dyqind franga ne muaj, per aq kohe sa zgjat sesioni (neni 114). Vendimet merren me shumice zerash Ne raste barazimi, zeri i Mytesarifit eshte vendimtare (neni 115). Mytesarifi nuk munde te ndryshoje vendimin e marre me shumice zerash, vetem neqoftese ai merre pergjesine personale dhe per kete te informoje menjehere Ministrin kompetent (neni 116). Ceshtjet qe i rezervohen posacerishte keshillit te Sanxhakut, te mbledhur ne sesion plenar, jane :

Perpunimi i buxhetit te Sanxhakut;

Kontrolli i menaxhimit financiar;

Revisionimi i fiksimite te taksave dhe perceptimi i taksave dhe tatimeve ;

Hapja dhe fumksionimi i shkollave, duke perfshire edhe permirsimin e tyre ;

Studimi i projekteve, planeve dhe preventivave te punimeve publike qe do te kryhen brenda kufinjve te Sanxhakut si edhe pergaditjet per miratimin e tyre ne pushtetin qendror;

Ndermarjet ne mjetet e transportit ;

Permirsimi i bujqesise dhe rritja e bagetive shtepijake ;

Prerja e pemeve te pyjeve qe i perkasin Sanxhakut;

Mbjelljet e reja te pemeve ne vend ;

Votimi i ritjes se taksave dhe tatimeve, me kushte te miratimit te tyre nga Qeveria ;

Krijimi dhe mirembajtja e sptaleve dhe institucioneve te tjera te sherbimit shendetesore ;

Instalimi i ndermarjeve industriale e te tjera ;

Shfrytezimi i karrierave (neni 117).

Te gjitha ceshtjet e tjera mund te trajtohen dhe te vendosen nga Mytesarifii, bashkerisht me anetaret direkt te keshillit (neni 118).

Kazat

Kazaja administrohet nga nje Kajmekam. Ne raste mungese te tij, ai ia le drejtimin e puneve njerit prej anetareve te keshillit te tij, duke preferuar kreytarin e grupit te anetareve direkt. Ne raste kur Kajmekani mer lejen e zakonshme, i perket Mytesarifit te caktoje zevendesuesin e atij (neni 119). Kajmekani ngarkohet per te mbajtur regullin dhe sigurne publike . Me kete cilesi, ai ka nen urdherin e tij policine dhe xhandarmerine. Ne se forcat ekzistuese ne Kaza jane te pamjaftueshme, ai mundet, qe ne raste nevoje, ti kerkoje Mytesarifit perforcime(neni 120). Financat e Kazas i besohen nje llogaritari. Kajmekani eshte pergjegjes i finanacave te Kazas, me po te njejtat cilesi dhe kushte, sic eshte Mytesarifi ne Sanxhak (neni 121). Njelloj si Mytesarifi, edhe Kajmekani nuk ka te drejte te perzihet ne ceshtjet gjyqesore (neni 122). Kajmekani vendos mbi ceshtjet e meposhteme;

Leshimin e pasaportave ;

Leshimin e lejeve te gjahut dhe mbajtjen e armeve ;

Legalizimin e firmave te autoriteteve te Kazas ;

Autorizimin e shitjes se pijeve, mbas dhenies se favorshem nga bashkia (neni 123).

Keshilli i Kazas

Kajmekani asiston ne nje keshill, i cili quhet Keshilli i Kazas dhe qe vihet nen drejtimin e tij (neni 124). Ky keshill perbehet: 1- nga anetaret direkt (sekretari, llogaritari dhe drejtori i zyres se taksave publike) si edhe 2- nga kater anetare te zgjedhur nga keshillat komunale, me shumice votash te pjesemareseve ne mbledhjen e thirur nga Kajmekani ne kryeqendren e Kazas (neni 125). Afati i funksioneve te anetareve te zgjedhur do te jete tre vjet. Ata munde te rizgjidhen (neni 126). Ky keshill funksionon gjithe vitin. Ai mblidhet te pakten nje here ne jave (neni 127). Anetaret e zgjedhur as nuk shperblehen dhe as nuk paguhen (neni 128). Vendimet merren me shumice zerash. Ne raste barazimi, zeri i Kajmekanit este vendimtare (neni 129). Kajmekani nuk munde te ndryshoje vendimin e marre me shumice zerash, vetem neqoftese ai merre pergjesine personale dhe per kete te informoje menjehere Mytesarifin, qe i perket (neni 130). Ceshtjet, qe i rezervohen posacerishte ketij keshilli, jane :

Raktifikimi i tarifave te te drejtes se zenies se vendeve neper pazare, pyje dhe holle.

Raktifikimimi tarifave te te drejtes se peshimit, vellimit dhe matjes.

Autorizimin per vrasjen dhe zhdukjen e kafsheve te demshme ne pyjet e komunes ;Kontrolli i buxhetit dhe te llogarive te institucioneve bamirese si edhe dhe administrimi i pasurive te tyre te paluajteshme.

Autorizim i pranimit te dhuratave dhe te pasurive te lena me testament per komunen dhe institucion bamirese (neni 131).

Nahijet

Nahija perbehet nga nje grupe fshatrash, te cilet jane te lidhur gjeografikishte dhe ekonomikisht dhe ku popullsia e pergjitheshme e tyre eshte nga 4.000 der me 7.000 fryme (neni 132). Çdo Nahije administrohet nga nje Mudir, i cili i ndihmohet nga Keshilli komunal (neni 133). Keshilli komunal perbehet nga sekretari i Nahijes dhe nga 4 anetare te zgjedhur.Zgjedhjet behen mbi bazen e shumices te zerave te fituara nga kryepleqte e fshatrave perberese, te mbledhur ne kryeqendren e Nahijes dhe nen drejtimin e kryeplakut te kryeqendres (neni 134). Mudiri ka per detyre :

Publikimin dhe zbatimin e ligjeve, dekreteve, regulloreve dhe urdheresave te Qeverise.

Regjistrimin e popullsise, kontrollin e perceptimit te taksave dhe tatimeve (neni 135).

Keshilli komunal vendos per ceshtjet e meposhteme :

Ceshtjet e higjenes publike ;

Rruget e komunikacionit ndermjet fshatrave ;

Mirembajtjen e çesmave, puseve, cisternave dhe akuariumeve ;

Permirsime ne rrjedhjen e ujrave ;

Ujitjen e tokave bujqesore, kanalizime dhe digat ;

Permirsime te bujqesise dhe te kafsheve shtepijake ;

Lendinat e komunes ; (neni 136).

Detajet e detyrave te mesiperme si edhe te gjitha detyrave te tjera te Mytesarifeve, Kajmekaneve, Mudireve dhe te keshillave te tyre, do te percaktohen me regullore te vecanta. Deri ne hartimin e ketyre regulloreve, administrata lokale do te vazhdoje te funksionoje si me perpara (neni 137). Persa i perket ceshtjeve te te zgjedhurve dhe te elektoratit, ligjet ekzistuese do te mbeten ne fuqi deri ne hartimin e nje ligji te ri (neni 138).

Bashkite

Ne kryeqendrat e sanxhaqeve dhe kazave, do te kete nga nje bashki, po ashtu edhe ne te gjithe qytetet ku popullsia i kalon 2.500 fryme (neni 139). Ligjet, qe rregullojne funksionimin e bashkive, do te mbeten ne fuqi deri ne nje ligj te ri (neni 140). A nuk janë të gjitha këto një kopje e organizimit administrativ otoman me fytyrë europiane?

7  FINANCAT

Administrimi financiar dhe departamentet te cilat mvaren nga kjo, do te organizohen sipas regulloreve te vecanta. Ne pritje, organizimi financier i meparshem do te vazhdoje te ekzistoje me perjashtim te ndryshimeve te rendesise dytesore te futura me dekret princeror (neni 141). Asnje ngarkese fiskale, pervec atyre ekzistuese, nuk mundet te imponohet pa nje ligj (neni 142). Nuk mund te behet asnje shpenzim, i cili nuk eshte parashikuar ne buxhet. Ne raste urgjence, Princi, mbas mendimit te Keshillit te Ministrave, mund te nxjerre nje dekret te shpenzimeve te jashtezakonshme, te llogaritura me rregullat nderkombetare, te cilat eventualishte mund te veprojne. Ne sesioni e pare te asamblese kombetare, ky shpenzim duhet te konfirmohet nga Asambleja (neni 143).

8  PUNIMET PUBLIKE

Departamenti i punimeve publike do te perbehet, pervec nje drejtori te pergjithshem, nga nje arkitekt, nje inxhinier te rrugeve dhe te urave edhe te nje eksperti per punimet e kanalizacioneve dhe te tharjes se tokes. Keta funksionare, se bashku me disa specialiste te tjere, qe Ministria i gjykon te nevojshem, formojne Keshillin e perhershem te sektorit (neni 144). Punimet e nevojshme publike mund te zbatohen drejtpersedrejti nga Qeveria ose munde tu jepen ndermarjeve private (neni 145). Projektet e rrugeve, qe do te ndertohen nga Qeveria, do te perpunohen nga ky departament, ato te rrugeve dytesore nga Keshilli i Sanxhakut ndersa udhet e fshatrave nga Keshilli i komunes. Ne keto dy rastet e fundit, projektet e perpunuara do te miratohen nga departamenti i punimeve publike, i cili do te mbikqyrin zbatimin (neni 146). Shpenzimet per ndertimin dhe mirembajtjen e rrugeve kombetare dhe dytesore figurojne ne buxhetin e shtetit. Ato te udheve te fshatrave jane ne ngarkim te komunave, te cilat mund te autorizohen nga keshilli i sanxhakut per te krijuar tarifa rrugore, ne ato raste kur burimet e tyre financiare jane te pamjaftueshme. Keto tarifa rrugore do te mbahen vetem nese keshilli i sanxhakut i njeh te nevojeshme (neni 147). Mbikqyrja e ndertimit edhe sherbimeve ndaj hekurudhave, te cilat do te ndertohen ne Shqiperi qofte nga vete shteti apo nepermjet shoqerive koncensionare, eshte kompetence e departamentit te punimeve publike, i cili mundet qe, ne raste mosfunksionimi, ti bashkohet inxhiniereve specialiste (neni 148).

9  FORCAT E ARMATOSURA

Forcat e armatosura perbehen nga xhandarmeria dhe milicia (neni 149).

A) Xhandarmeria

Duke qene se organizimi i xhandarmerise, nga ana e fuqive te medha, i eshtë besuar misionit hollandes, ky i fundit do te perpunoje nje rregullore perkatese. Kjo rregullore do te hyje ne fuqi mbasi te miratohet nga Princi (neni 150).

B) Milicia

Milicia eshte force ushtarake vendase, teritoriale dhe lokale. Ajo qendron zakonishte ne kazermat e saj dhe mobilizohet komplet ose pjeserishte vetem me dekret te Princit (neni 151). Ne kohe paqeje, milicia thirret per te mbeshtetur ndonje aksion te xhandarmerise me qellim mbajtjen e rregullit publik te brendeshem (neni 152). Te gjithe banoret vendas te principates jane te gatshem per te kryer sherbimin personal milicor dhe ne forcat e saj ne rezerve (neni 153). Zevendesimet nuk autorizohen (neni 154). Perjashtimi definitiv nga sherbimi akordohet vetem ne raste paaftesie fizike (neni 155). Formimi dhe organizimi i milicise perben objekt te nje ligji te vecante (neni 156. Ne raste kur organizimi i milicise do te kerkonte punesimin e oficereve te huaj, atehere kufizimi i parashikuar nga konferenca e Londres, qe lidhet me punesimin e oficereve te huaj per organizimin e xhandarmerise, do te vleje edhe per milicine, me perjashtim te nje marreveshje te bere nga qeveria princerore dhe fuqive te medha (neni 157).

C) Rekuizimi

Ne raste nevoje, Princi, me ane e nje dekreti te vecante, mund te kerkoje rekuizimin e kafsheve dhe te gjese se gjalle, ne sasi e menyra transporti dhe ne ato kufij e kushte qe jepen ne te njejtin dekret (neni 158).

10  DREJTESIA

Autoritetet e drejtesise jane : 1  Keshilli i pleqve; 2  Gjyqtaret e paqesimit ; 3  Gjykatat e shkalles pare 4  Gjyqi i apelit (neni 159). Keshilli i pleqve, me vendndodhje ne cdo fshat, perbehet simbas ligjit. Ai gjykon demet ne fshat me gjobe nga gjashte deri ne njeqind franga (neni 160). Gjyqtaret e paqesimit emerohen me dekret princor. Ata vendndodhen neper vende te fiksuara me dekret ministerial. Ata jane kompetente te gjykojne ceshtjet civile te paditura, pa thirje, me gjobe deri me 100 franga dhe, me thirje, me gjobe nga 200 deri me 500 franga ; ceshtjet penale me thyerje ligjore, me burgim nga 24 ore deri ne nje jave, pa thirje dhe nga nje jave deri ne tre muaj, me thirje (neni 161). Gjykatat e shkalles se pare do te jene institucione te vendndodhura ne sejcilin sanxhak dhe ne ato kaza, ku do te njihet nevoja e tyre. Ato perbehen nga nje kryetar, dy gjyqtarë, nje prokuror, nje gjyqtar i instruksionit, dy kancelar dhe dy permbarues (neni 162). Lidhur me ceshtjet civile, keto gjykata do te jene kompetente per te gjykuar, pa thirje, per te gjitha ceshtjet te nje vlere mbi 500 franga dhe me 1000 franga dhe me thirje per te gjitha ceshtjet e tjera. Lidhur me ceshtjet tregtare, keto gjykata transformohen, ashtu si ne regjimin otoman, ne gjykatat per tregetine. Lidhur me ceshtjet penale, ato do te gjykojne te gjitha fajet dhe krimet. Pervec kesaj, ato do te gjykojne ne apel ceshtjet qe vijne nga gjyqet e paqesimit (neni 163). Do te kete tre gjyqe te apelit, vendndodhja e te cileve fiksohet nga Qeveria. Keto perbehen nga nje kryetar, kater keshilltare, nje prokuror, nje zevendes prokuror, dy kancelar, nje sekretar i gjyqit dhe dy permbarues. Keto jane kompetente per te gjykuar ne apel te gjitha ceshtjet civile dhe penale te gjykuara nga gjykatat e shkalles se pare (neni 164). Gjyqtaret jane te pashkembyeshem. Kushtet qe duhet te plotesojne gjyqtaret e te gjitha kategorive, lidhur me emerimin, ngritjen ne shkalle dhe pushimin nga puna e tyre, perbejne objekt te nje ligji te vecante (neni 165). Pervec kompetencave te percaktuara nga statuti ekzistues, gjyqtaret e paqesimit, gjyqet e shkalles se pare dhe gjyqet e apelit mund te kene edhe detyra te tjera, te cilat do tu besohen me ligje te ndryshme. Nje ligje i vecante do te rregulloj ngritjen dhe detyrat e zyrave noteriale (neni 166). Ngritja e nje gjykate te larte ne Gjykaten e apelit si edhe te te gjithe gjykatave te tjera speciale, lihen ne vleresimin e Princit dhe te Qeverise se tij (neni 167). Prokurori dhe zevendesit e tij, ushtrojne veprime shteterore te ceshtjeve penale, ne te gjithe teresine e juridiksionit te gjykates. Ata jane te ngarkuar te mbajne rregullin ne gjykata dhe ne zbatimin e vendimeve gjyqesore te dhena. Atyre u perket edhe mbikqyrja e policise juridike. Persa i perket ceshtjeve civile, prokurori vepron ne te gjitha rastet kur e kerkon interesi i ligjit. Ai mer pjese ne seancat gjyqesore dhe jep konkluzionet e tij (neni 168). Privilegjet per ceshtjet juridike te konsullatave, sic jane ato qe rrjedhin nga kapitullimi, mbeten ne fuqi (neni 169).

11  KULTI

Njihen te gjitha komunitetet ekzistuese fetare shqiptare. Ky parim zbatohet per sekte te ndryshme myslimane. Asnje pengese nuk mund ti sillet organizimit hierarkik te komuniteteve te ndryshme dhe raporteve dogmatike te tyre me drejtuesit e tyre te larte shpirteror (neni 170). Komunitetet fetare ne Shqiperi ruajne pronat e tyre (neni 172). Komunitetet vazhdojne te marrin, nen mbrojtjen e autoriteteve, detyrimin taksor qe u jepet atyre per efekt perdorimi (neni 172). Perjashtohen nga taksat mbi te ardhurat ndertesat e kulteve, te instruksioneve publike dhe veprave te perdellimit (neni 173). Ne raste te formimit te komuniteteve te reja fetare , Shteti rezervon te drejten e njohjes dhe te percaktimit te te drejtave te tyre (neni 174). Hiresit dhe dinjitozet e te gjithe komuniteteve fetare te njohura nga Shteti, do te marrin veshjen me autoritet te madherise se tij Princit (neni 175). Regullimi i raporteve ndermjet kishave ekzistuese ne Shqiperi si edhe te drejtuesve te tyre te larte shpirteror, do te behet objekt i marreveshjeve te vecanta ndermjet Qeverise shqiptare dhe drejtuesve te tyre (neni 176). I perket Shtetit te ndermarre masat per mirembajtjen e te gjithe kulteve te njohura nga ai si edhe te fiksoje nje shume, qe gjykohet e nevojsheme, ne buxhetin e pergjithshem te Shtetit, i cili do te marre parasysh pronat aktuale te paluajteshme, qe i perkasin ketyre kulteve (neni 177).

12  INSTRUKSIONET PUBLIKE

Mirembajtja e shkollave shteterore, si edhe atyre te komuniteteve shqiptare, eshte ne ngarkim te Shtetit. Nje ligj i vecant do te rregulloje funksionimin e ketyre shkollave (neni 178). Ne shkollat e vendit eshte e detyrueshme mesimi i gjuhes shqipe. Megjithate mesimet fetare pranohen ne gjuhen e kultit (neni 179). Mesuesit e gjuheve te huaja, mund te jene te huaj. Te gjithe te tjeret duhet te jene shqiptare, me perjashtim te atyre rasteve kur ka autorizimi te vecant te Qeverise (neni 180). Ngritja dhe funksionimi i ketyre shkollave teologjike, te arteve dhe te zanateve, te arteve te bukura dhe te te gjithe shkollimit teknik, do te rregullohet me ligje te vecanta (neni 181). Qeveria mbikqyr funksionimin e te gjitha institucioneve shkollore dhe observimin e ligjeve perkatese (neni 182).

13  PRONA THEMELORE

Ne Shqiperi, pronat e paluajteshme ndahen ne prona private, prona publike dhe Vakefet (neni 183). Pronat private jane ato qe i perkasin nje ose disa personave si edhe personave juridike. Cdo zoterim mbi nje prone, duhet te provohet me dokumente zyrtare ose simbas te gjitha menyrave te tjera te parashikuara nga ligji otoman mbi tokat (neni 184). Ky ligj duhet të ketë pasur një pengesë pasi ligji otoman mbi tokën nuk pranonte pronën private mbi të, por vetëm në përdorim. Mbi këtë bazë në Shqipëri u rivendos e drejta fisnore mbi tokën ligj i cili u shkartërrua nga komunizmi në emër të reformës agrare; pas 1991 populli shqiptar hodhi parrullën që prona të shkojë tek i zoti çka nënkuptonte pikërisht ato prona fisnore të stërlashta. Pronat publike ose te Shtetit jane ne dy kategori, ne ato qe Shtetit i rezervohet e drejta ti perdori dhe ne ato qe Shteti u jep duke u marre perfitimet perkatese, komunave te ndryshme (neni 185). Vakefet jane ato qe u jane dhene institucioneve fetare apo shkollore, fondacioneve besimtare dhe ato bamirese (neni 186). Nga fakti i themelimit te Shqiperise ne nje Shtet te pamvarur dhe sovran, te gjitha tokat aktuale kthehen ne prona private, te plota dhe te lira (neni 187). Trashegimia e te gjitha ndertesave do te regullohet simbas dispozitave te nje ligji te hartuar per ate (neni 188). Ndalohet lenia me testamente e tokave te punueshme, pyjeve, lendinave, kullotave, vreshtave dhe kopshteve te perimeve te institucioneve fetare ose shkollore, e fondacioneve fetare dhe atyre bamirese myslimane (vakefet). Lenia me testament ne favor te personave juridik, te cilet i nenshtrohen ligjeve civile te vendit, jane te lira (neni 189). Te ardhurat nga Vakefet jane te sekuestrueshme ne se konstatohen borxhe juridike te institucioneve apo te komuniteteve, te cilave ato u perkasin. Per sigurimin e kredive te marra prej tyre, kreditoret e komuniteteve ose te institucioneve munde te ndiqen nga gjykatat civile deri ne sekuestrimin e ndertesave te tyre (neni 190). Te gjithe pronaret e tokave te pushtuara, per lirimin e tyre duhet tu drejtohen gjykates kompetente, e cila realizon lirimin e tyre, ose, kur kjo nuk realizohet, fikson shumen dhe menyren e pageses se demshperblimit. Nese ky pushtim eshte ne perfitim te nje komune, e cila nuk ka kase komunale te organizuar, shperblimi i perfituar do te derdhet ne banken kombetare , e cila do tju paguaj atyre interesat vjetore. Kapitali nuk mund te preket dhe te perdoret vetem nga autoritete te vecanta te Qeverise (neni 191). Hipoteka e pronave financiare, pranohet. Nje ligj i vecante do te rregulloje detajet dhe kushtet (neni 192). Artikulli 33 parashikon dhe rregullon kushtet raste e ripronesimit (neni 193). Qeveria do te perpunoje, sa me shpejte qe te jete e mundur, dy projekt ligje ; i pari qe do te sjelli krijimin e nje kadastre te pronave territoriale te ndodhura ne principate dhe i dyti do te sjelli ndryshimin e organizimit te vakefeve (neni 194).

14  BUJQESIA, TREGETIA DHE INDUSTRIA

Departamenti i bujqesise, i tregtise dhe industrise ndahet ne dy sektore : A  Bujqesia ; B  Tregtia, industria, lundrimi dhe per sejcilin nga keta do propozohet shefi i sektorit (neni 195).

A) Bujqesia

Sektori i bujqesise do te perbehet nga shefi i sektorit, nje agronom, nje inspektor i pergjithshem i pyjeve dhe nje drejtor i kadastres. Keta funksionare formojne se bashku keshillin e perhershem te sektorit (neni 196). Sektori i bujqesise do te kete per detyre te studjoje masat qe do te merren per te mbrojtur, inkurajuar dhe zhvilluar bujqesine ne te gjitha deget e saje, pyllezimin e vendit dhe permirësimin e races se bagetive shtepijake. Ai do te merret me krijimin e modeleve te fermave dhe te stacioneve te nderzimit te kafsheve (neni 197). Perderisa departamenti i bujqesise te kete perpunuar dispozitivat relative, atehere, lidhur me kerkimin, koncensionin dhe shfrytezimin e minierave ne Shqiperi, do te mbeten ligjet dhe urdheresat qe jane aktualishte ne fuqi ne perandorine otomane. Te drejtat e koncensioneve dhe te lejeve kerkimore, qe tashme jane akorduar ne pershtatje me ligjet ekzistuese ne periudhen e meparshme, duhet te respektohen dhe te mbahen nga shteti i ri (neni 198). Po ashtu, ligjet dhe urdheresat otomane lidhur me pyjet dhe drurin, do te mbeten ne fuqi deri ne nje urdher te ri. Inspektori i pergjithshem i pyjeve ngarkohet per zbatimin e tyre (neni 199).

B) Tregtia, industria dhe lundrimi.

Ushtrimi i tregtise , industrise dhe te zanateve eshte i lire (neni 200). Themelimi i fabrikave dhe uzinave do ti nenshtrohet nje leje paraprake te leshuar nga autoritetet kompetente, ne pershtatje te rregullave qe sektori i tregtise do te nxjerri per kete qellim (neni 201). Shteti nuk mund te krijoje monopole , të cilat do te sillnin paragjykime ne angazhimin ekzistues (neni 202). Dhomat e tregtise dhe te industrise do te formohen me autorizimin e Ministrise kompetente. Te gjithe tregtaret, te cilet paguajne kuotizacionin, mund te shkruhen si anetare te dhomes se tregtise. Keta do te zgjedhin komitetin administritativ, i cili, nga ana e tij, do te zgjedhi kryetarin e tij (neni 203). Dhomat e tregëtise te ngritura do te respektojne interesat e tregtareve dhe do te konsultohen nga Ministria sa here qe do te shtrohet ceshtja e perpunimit te projekt ligjit per tregtine dhe industrine, gjithashtu per te gjitha rrethanat e tjera kur e kerkojne interesat e tregëtise (neni 204). Lundrimi ne portet dhe ne ujrat teritoriale shqiptare eshte i lire per anijet e te gjitha nacionaliteteve te tjera, ne pershtatje me traktatet dhe marreveshjet ekzistuese (neni 205). Te gjitha anijet e marines tregtare shqiptare duhet te shkruhen ne regjistrat, qe do te mbahen ne portet e percaktuara nga Qeveria shqiptare (neni 206). Nga ana e Ministrise, te perpunohen dispozita te vecanta, te cilat do te regullojne gjendjen lundruese te anijeve, kualifikimin e komandanteve, drejtuesve dhe te maqinisteve si edhe sherbimet e porteve (neni 207). Qeveria shqiptare do te krijoje, nese e sheh te arsyeshme, nje pavijon te vecante ne marinen tregtare (neni 208).

15  POSTAT, TELEGRAFET DHE TELEFONAT

Departamenti i postave dhe telegrafeve do te ndahet ne dy sektore : a) postat, b) telegrafet dhe telefonat dhe persejcilin nga keto do propozohet nga nje shef sektori (neni 209). Per sa i perket administrimit te postave dhe telegrafeve ne te gjitha pjeset e principates, ajo i perket Qeverise shqiptar e cila do te respektoje te drejtat tashme te dhena. Per sa i perket telefoneve, Qeveria mundet, nese e sheh te mundeshme, tja japi industrise private (neni 210).

16  LIDHJET E JASHTEME

Kryetari i keshillit te Ministrave, ne cilesine e Ministrite te puneve te jashteme, do te sherbeje si ndermjetes midis Sovranit dhe perfaqesuesve te huaj te akredituar nga ai vet; ai merr masat e duhura per te siguruar miratimin nga ana e ministrave si edhe per dhenien flet kredencialeve konsulatave te vendeve te huaja. Me miratimin e Sovranit , ai percakton emrat e perfaqesuesve diplomatike dhe konsullor, te cilet emërohen ne keto perfaqesi ne vendet e huaja (neni 211). Funksionaret e ministrise se puneve te jashteme, mund te vihen ne dispozicion pa gjykim dhe pa e caktuar shkakun e kesaj mase (neni 212).

17  ANKIMIMET ADMINISTRATIVE

Krijohen gjykatat e ankimeve administrative. Ato gjykojne ankesat e personave fizike ose juridike, kundra akteve dhe te harresave te autoriteteve administrative dhe duke iu referuar nje te drejte te fituar. Nga ana tjeter, nje ligj i vecante, do te permende te gjitha ceshjet, te cilat do ti nenshtrohen ketyre gjykatave. Ky ligj do te rregulloje procedurat dhe do te fiksoje vonesat e thirrjeve per ne kete gjyq (neni 213). Ne kryeqendren e sejcilit sanxhak do te ngihet nga nje gjykate e shkalles se pare. Kryetari i kesaj gjykate do te caktohet nga Princi, duke e zgjedhur ate ndermjet gjyqtareve te gjykatave te zakonshme te shkalles se pare te sanxhakut. Nga te dy anetaret e tjere, njeri do te jete gjyqtar i pajtimit i kryeqendres dhe tjetri sekretar i pergjithshem i sanxhakut ose tjeter funksjon i dhene nga Mytesarifi (neni 214). Ne vendendodhjen e Qeverise do te ngrihet nje gjykate e apeli. Ajo do te perbehet nga nje kryetar i caktuar nga Princi dhe i zgjedhur midis anetareve te gjykatave te apelit dhe nga 4 gjyqtare, nga te cilet dy do te percaktohen nga Ministria e drejtesise midis gjyqtareve te zakonshem te vendit dhe per dy te tjeret, njeri nga Ministria e Brendeshme dhe tjetri nga ajo e Financave, midis keshilltareve te departamenteve te tyre. Ne raste pengesash te zgjedhjes se ketyre anetareve, do te caktohen plotesues (neni 215). Seancat e ketyre gjykatave do te jene publike (neni 216).

Nënshkrimi i kësaj kushtetuta mban datën: Vlore, me 10 prill 1914 dhe është nënshkruar nga gjashtë përfaqësuesit e Fuqive të Mëdha:

WINKEL d.v.

KRAL d.v.

KRAJEVSKI d.v.

LAMB d.v.

LEONI d.v.

PETRIAEW d.v.

dhe, për palën shqiptare, nga: MEHDI FRASHERI d.v., i cili është i pari në nënshkrim.

Në vazhdim statuti i Shqipërisë ka shtesat e mëposhtme:

ANEKS I GJENDJES ORGANIKE NE SHQIPERI

Verejtjet qe delegatet i kane bere komisionit nderkombetare te kontrollit gjate diskutimeve.

E SHKRUARA E PARE E PROCES VERBALIT TE SEANCES SË 41

Kapitulli I  Paragrafi 4

Une i kerkoje komisionit qe regjimi i kapitullimeve, trashegim i zoterimit turk, te mos mbahet ne shqiperi. Per aresye politike dhe te rregullave nderkombetare, vleresoj qe Shqiperia duhet te trajtohet nga Fuqite e Medha duke u mbrojtur njelloj si vendet e tjera ballkanike. Jashte ketyre konsideratave, eshte e sigurt qe Shqiperia, qe te zhvillohet dhe te jetoje gjate, ka nevoje te pamvaresise se plote te saj ne fushen ekonomike. Kombi shqiptar, duke pranuar me entusiazem Sovranin e caktuar nga te gjashte Fuqit e Medha dhe nga Komisioni Nderkombetar, si garancia me e mire qe shihet te funksionoje ne Shqiperi, kapitullimet, si nje barre qe do te shtype popullin shqiptar, nuk do te kene aresye te jene.

Firmosur : MUFID

Kapitulli III  Paragrafi 26.

Duke qene se principata shqiptare, nga pikpamja etnologjike eshte homogjene, gjuhet ndihmese do te jene me shume te demshme se sa te dobishme, qofte edhe duke u perdorur provizorisht. Megjithate, perderisa ti jepet Qeverise shqiptare koha per te bere perkethimin e ligjeve ne gjuhen shqipen urdheresave dhe tapive, do te jete e dobishme te pranohet qe per nje periudhe prej 5 vjetesh, te perdoret si gjuhe ndihmese gjuha turke.

Firmosur : MUFID

E SHKRUARA E DYTE E PROCES VERBALIT TE SEANCES SE 75

Kapitulli I  Paragrafi 4

Traktatet, konvencionet dhe marreveshjet nderkombetare, perfshire edhe ato ndermjet Turqise dhe fuqive te medha, nuk mund te mbahen ne Shqiperi, duke perjashtuar ato qe jane ne pershtatje me te drejtat publike europiane dhe qe kane karakter teritorial, sepse te gjitha traktatet, konventat dhe marreveshjet, perfshire edhe ato ndermjet Turqise dhe fuqive te medha, perjashtuar ato te kategorise se siperpermendur, duke qene se jane te karakterit teokratik te Qeverise Turke dhe kushtetuta e shoqates myslimane, meqenese per Shqiperine, eshte tjeter gjendje dhe ne kushtetuten shqiptare, feja dhe shteti jane krejtesisht te ndara. Shteti nuk ka besim zyrtar, duke pasur ne krye nje suvran europiane dhe te besimit kristian, perpjekja e vazhdueshme e Qeverise sime do te jete adoptimi i nje legjislacioni te frymezuar teresishte nga principet perendimore dhe moderne. Persa i perket formimit te shoqerise shqiptare, ajo eshte ndryshe nga ato te vendeve te tjera te kapitullimit, sepse kombi shqiptar, ne kufinjte aktuale, perbehet afersisht prej nje milione banore, ku 400 mije kristiane (katolike dhe ortodokse), 600 mije myslymane, nga te cilet gjysma te ritit bektashian, te cilet mbrojne ne menyre absolute poligaminë dhe prishjen e dokeve dhe zakoneve te vjetra, hedhin poshte praktikat besimtare dhe se fundi nuk lejojne ne asnje menyre futjen e besimit ne ceshtjet shoqerore si edhe heqjen e te drejtave te femres ne shoqeri. Pervec kesaj, shoqeria dhe Qeveria shqiptare kane karaktere perendimor dhe si pasoje kapitullimet, qe kane per qellim ekzistencen e Qeverise dhe te ligjeslacionit teokratik te Turqise si edhe te papajtushmerise me zakonet perendimore dhe aziatike, nuk do te qendrojne. Nga ana tjeter duhet te shtoj qe pamvaresia shqiptare, e njohur nga fuqite e medha, perjashton kapitullimet qe krijojne shume shtete brenda nje shteti dhe vendosin nje pengese ne te gjithe progresin dhe si pasoj propozoj formulen e meposhteme : << Midis traktateve, konventave dhe marreveshjeve nderkombetare, perfshire dhe ate midis Fuqive te medha dhe Portes se larte, ato te cilat jane me konforme principeve te te drejtave publike europiane dhe situates se re ne Shqiperine e pamvarur, do te mbahen ne principaten e Shqiperise >>.

Firmosur : MEHDI FRASHERI

PROCES VERBAL I SEANCES SE 77

Kapitulli IV  Paragrafi 67.

Delegati i Austro  Hungarise, duke gjetur se parimisht, eshte e demshme ndaj interesave te vendit venia e te gjithe ketyre koncensioneve ne vendimet e Asamblese se Pergjitheshme, i ka deklaruar mbledhjes se seksioneve dhe autoritetit Qeveritar se nuk mund te aderoje ne kete dispozite pa iu referuar Qeverise se tij dhe pa marre instruksione.

Firmosur : KRAL

M. Leoni i bashkohet kesaj deklarate.

Kapitulli V  Pargrafi 73.

Mehdi beu kerkon, per prestigj te fuqise ekzekutive, ti jepet Lartesise se Tij Princit nje fuqi fakultative qe te shtoje ose te pakesoje Ministrat.

Firmosur : MEHDI FRASHERI

PROCES VERBAL I SEANCES SE 78

Kapitulli XIII  Paragrafi 188

M. Leoni ben verejtjen qe gjithecka qe lidhet me trashegimin, procedura civile dhe testamentet, nuk duhet te paraqiten ne statutin organike, duke pare qe keto jane ceshtje qe i perkasin kodit civil.

Firmosur : LEONI

Kapitulli X  Paragrafi 169

Privilegjet e konsulatave si ato qe rrjedhin nga kapitullimet, formojne ndonjehere pengesa te pakapercyeshme edhe per vete interesat e huaja ; per ti rregulluar keto ceshtje te subjektit te drejtesise, une propozoj sistemin e meposhtem dhe iu lutem kolegeve qe kjo te futet ne proces  verbal : 1- Te krijohet nje gjykate e shkalles se pare ne Durres ku kryetari, gjyqtaret dhe prokurori i pergjitshem do te percaktohen nga komiteti i perhershem i konferences se Hages dhe te konfirmuar me dekret princeror. 2  Deri ne formimin e nje gjyqi te apelit, ne te njejtat kushte, vendimet e dhena prej kesaj gjykate do te jene perfundimtare, si ato te gjykates se perzier te Konstandinopolit, kur burimet e vendit jane sa ato qe mbulojne shpezimet ; kur numri i te huajve ne Shqiperi do te rritet, ne do te procedojme ne formimin e nje gjyqi te apeli ne nje qender fikse te rene dakord midis Qeverise shqiptare dhe Fuqive te Medha, me te njejtat kushte si ato te gjykates se shkalles se pare. 3  Te gjitha ndryshimet te ndodhura tek te huajt, te te njejtes kombesi po ashtu edhe te kombesive te ndryshme dhe ne pergjithesi ndermjet shqiptareve dhe te huajve, qofte per ceshtje civile ashtu edhe per ceshtje penale, veprimi, qofte personal, qofte real, do gjykohen nga e njejta gjykate ne perputhshmeri me ligjet shqiptare. 4  Deri ne formimin e nje kodi civil shqiptar, ligjet civile ekzistuese do te zbatohen, pervec paragrafeve te cilet nuk korespondojne me te drejten romake. Sa me shume ligje shqiptare te nxiren, ato duhet te vihen ne fuqi. Duke qene i bindur se eshte e nevojeshme dhenia e hyrjes se lire dhe mbrojtjes se kapitalisteve dhe teknicieneve europiane, une jap propozimet e mesiperme qe ato te kihen ne kujdese nga perfaqesuesit e Fuqive te Medha ne komision.

Sistemi shenon : 1  avantazhin e garantimit te nje drejtesie pandashmerisht te integruar dhe te njejte per te gjithe, 2  heqjen e komplikimeve, vonesave te ardhura nga sistemi kapitullitar ne lindje, 3  gjykata, e krijuar ne keto kushte, do te jete nje model per drejtesine shqiptare, 4  gjyqtaret europiane do te kontribojne ne ndertimin e legjislacionit te ardheshem shqiptar simbas pikëpamjeve te tyre, eksperiences se tyre dhe keshillave te tyre.

Firmosur : MEHDI FRASHERI

Kjo është e gjithë përmbajtja dhe, pjesërisht, interpretimi i kushtetutës së parë shqiptare të vendosur nga Europa që në agimet më të para të shtetit shqiptar, por që nuk u zbatua asnjëherë për shkaqe tepër të përgjithshme. Lexuesi le ta krahasojë me të djeshmen e largët, të kohës së Mbretit Zog, me të djeshmen e afërt, të epokës komuniste, dhe me të sotmen, e kohës së produktit komunist për të nxjerrë pozicionin e të gjitha këtyre me të kaluarën që na serviri Europa për interesat e saj dhe për të mirën tonë. E vërteta duhet të jetë nëna e shqiptarëve, në qoftë se duam të bëhemi si Europa.

----------

